# Game 35: Wolves (5-29) @ Rockets (19-17)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*January 11, 2008
7:30P CDT
Toyota Center
Houston, TexasM*

*MIN: (5-29), Home (4-13) Road (1-16)
HOU: (19-17), Home (8-6) Road (11-11)*


*Probable Starters*

*Minnesota Timberwolves*




































*McCants F, Gomes F, Jefferson C, Jaric G, Telfair G*

*Houston Rockets*




































*Battier F, Hayes F, Ming C, Head G, Alston G*


*Stats*

*Minnesota*
*Points Per Game*
Jefferson 20.5
McCants 15.1
Smith 10.8

*Rebounds Per Game*
Jefferson 12.2
Gomes 5.0
Smith 4.9

*Assists Per Game*
Telfair 5.7
Jaric 4.3
McCants 2.1

*Houston*
*Points Per Game*
McGrady 22.8
Ming 22.0
Alston 11.2

*Rebounds Per Game*
Ming 10.6
Hayes 6.5
Wells 5.5

*Assists Per Game*
Alston 5.1
McGrady 5.0
Francis 3.0​
*Next Wolves Game:* Saturday, January 12th at San Antonio Spurs

I'd never thought McCants will be in the starting lineup this quickly, but in the forward position?


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

wolves loose in a blowout and mccants needs to learn to be more consistent


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope it's not a blowout, but yeah I agree with you on McCants.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yao is likely to tear us apart and Jefferson is not going to enjoy having to play the 5 against him at all.

if Mccants catches fire again and we defend well we could actually be in this one.... gotta have some sort of faith right?


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

i always wonder why they never give gerald green any consistent playing time he has played very good when given the chance to play


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

KG4MVP2 said:


> i always wonder why they never give gerald green any consistent playing time he has played very good when given the chance to play


Not really. He has had a few games where he scored some points, but he's pretty bad in every other regard. Granted, we could use points. But we also need ball-handling, defense, good decision-making, etc. And he's been poor in those regards. You might as well just assume that, barring injuries, you're not going to see Green. Someone else said--Mateo, possibly?--that it's best to just presuppose that he's already been let go, because he's just collecting a check until his free agency begins this summer. He is obviously not in the team's plans.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Outside of scoring he really doesnt contribute anything, and if hes not in the plans for the future there is no reason to be playing him.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, here we go: game time. After a win and a couple of days off--and against a team still somewhat depleted--I wonder what to expect.

I'll say, I do hope to see a Telfair-Jaric-McCants lineup again. I think it's our best chance to get some offense early.

Nope. Doleac at C, Jefferson at PF, Gomes at SF, McCants at SG, Telfair at PG.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

With the team's second basket (8-4 Houston), Gomes had a nice offensive rebound and putback. It's that kind of hustle play I'd like to see more of from him. While he is a streakily decent shooter who can hit those jumpers, his real value is as someone to scrounge for the ball, sneak into open spots, etc. I think when his mindset goes to that of "I'm a scorer," he and we are worse for it.

In the time it took to type that--a minute or so--it went to 12-4. Ugh. But a Big Al jump hook makes it 12-6.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jefferson and Smith really should be trying to bully Yao down low and get him in foul trouble, which will really disrupt the rockets D


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

One thing I dislike about the recent Wolves is that since McCants has begun getting more time and scoring, and with Gomes still playing pretty well in the past dozen games or so, Corey Brewer's role has really declined. Considering Wolves management often discusses those three publicly as being three of the four or five keys to the future (they also discuss Jefferson and Richard, the latter for less obvious reasons), I don't like to see that. 

Brewer played an average of 31.1 mpg in December, and averaged 7.2 ppg, 5.9 rpg and 2.3 apg, and just under one steal and block per game. 

In January, he's down to about 23 mpg, and 3.5 ppg and 1 rpg. 

I think he's got to be on the court, even as he continues to struggle offensively. There are times when this team will have to go with one of the PGs, McCants, Brewer, Gomes (or Smith) and Jefferson for long stretches. Brewer needs to play.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Jefferson and Smith really should be trying to bully Yao down low and get him in foul trouble, which will really disrupt the rockets D


As much, or more, they ought to be running the court hard and trying to wind him. Yao does get tired in an up and down game, and then if they go at him when he's winded, he's more likely to commit fouls. Even if he doesn't, they'll have to sit him for rest.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Very true... and especially without Tmac you know where the go to guy will be, work yao as much as possible.

down 13 at the moment though... not pretty


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I really love Luis Scola, by the way. He's no star at this level, or even a star-in-the-making. He'll always have physical limitations (in terms of his quickness and lack of leaping ability). But he's just such a smart, tough player, in the way that seems to typify the Argentinean players of this generation.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

2nd q, we need to come back.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Commentator Clyde Drexler replaces Mark Petersen on the TV analyst crew. Nice.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They're sloppy right now.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Do we miss Mike James? Nah. Houston Fans are furious about his struggles.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

JuX said:


> They're sloppy right now.


Lack of talent (relatively speaking) + youth + road game + lack of offensive discipline = sloppy.

That's really why in some ways, the expansion Wolves were able to do as well as they did under Muss. He built an older team and ran a very systematic, disciplined offense. It was dull and maybe a hindrance to Pooh Richardson, Doug West, etc., but they won something like 23 and 29 games in their two seasons under him. This team is on pace for, what, 11?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

luther said:


> Commentator Clyde Drexler replaces Mark Petersen on the TV analyst crew. Nice.


You meant Jim?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

JuX said:


> Do we miss Mike James? Nah. Houston Fans are furious about his struggles.


We miss him in the same way we miss Mark Blount and Ricky Davis. Those kinds of guys obviously would contribute stats, and maybe even some wins. But it wouldn't be in our longer-term interest, that's for sure.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

That's funny because I don't miss him. He was more of a disappointment than a contributor besides KG.

That's all right, though. You are entitled to your own opinions.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

JuX said:


> You meant Jim?


Yeah. Not sure what I was thinking. I think I went to elementary school with a Mark Petersen, but I doubt he was on my mind, since it was 20+ years ago that I last saw that guy...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

JuX said:


> That's funny because I don't miss him. He was more of a disappointment than a contributor besides KG.
> 
> That's all right, though. You are entitled to your own opinions.


Oh, I think getting rid of him was the right move, and I don't mean I personally miss him (or the others I mentioned). Not at all. But considering we have 1 1/2 PGs in Telfair and Jaric, and we've had games with only one when one or the other was out with injury/illness/personal issues, I mean he'd help in the most basic sense: we're a bad team, especially at PG, and he's a legitimate NBA PG.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

this is over


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> this is over


Aw you're going to let a 27-point second-quarter lead dampen your spirits?:biggrin:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I feel bad for Al but his time will come in a few years.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The gerald green fans of the world get a moment.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

luther said:


> The gerald green fans of the world get a moment.


And sure enough, he has come out shooting.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol let him shoot... cant hurt


total lack of defense all game


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

pretty sure every time Gomes has a big scoring game we lose


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't worry, we got blown out tonite aswell :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol @ mark blount with 27


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

31 point loss.... 


that is all


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Trade McCants when we can.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I couldnt stand losing mccants cause i know he'd become a great player somewhere else.

He, Foye, Jefferson and Brewer we need to hold on to... and Smith if at all possible


----------

